# Last trip for the season



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We're heading for Robin Hill campground in Lenhartsville, PA this weekend. We're going with our our one daughter's friend and her parents who have a class c. Our other daughter is bringing a friend too so that makes for, count 'em, four ten year old girls.........................I hope it doesn't rain


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Hope to get out one more time, but with school activities and all, it may be tough to do.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> Four ten year old girls...


I'm to old for that, I have 2 grandsons 7 and 4 that are more than enough for me.







We will be camping all year round, our next trip out is on October the 24th, 25th, 26th for another Bluegrass Festival at Chalk Bluff Park between Uvalde and Campwood, Texas. Love that banjo


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, we went out and it did rain late Friday night thru Saturday morning. My lovely wife on Friday suggested no awning because it was so beautiful on Friday night so the open outdoor stove and the picnic table got all wet. Fortunately I had put the chairs and firewood under the slideout.

Aside from that which was really no big deal at all, we had an awesome time. The campground was beautiful, the girls played games while it rained, my lovely wife clobbered me at scrabble(twice), we all fished when it stopped, the girls sang " the hills are alive" on the hills by our campsite, we ate outside in the cool air, sat by the fire, had peach cobbler cooked in a dutch oven and slept great. The worst part was having to head home so soon.

There were 4 outbacks in the campground, one fifth wheel and 3 (including us) travel trailers. A couple people stopped by asking questions and complimenting our trailer.


----------

